# Has development stopped/stalled on the x?



## DjCalvin (Aug 4, 2011)

While we have some awesome developers and some great roms for our phone.. Where have all the developers gone? With the exception of the crew in sturdy click, and framework for the miui port, it seems like most devs have moved on to new platforms.

Have folks given up on the x? Has motorola won with their never to be unlocked bootloader? (2nd init helped pave the way for a few roms, don't get me wrong)

Maybe that it's becuase I was used to the HTC scene where a new rom was out almost every other day. 
Is it this forum vs the drama of xda?

Don't let this device die. It has so much life left!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

DjCalvin said:


> While we have some awesome developers and some great roms for our phone.. Where have all the developers gone? With the exception of the crew in sturdy click, and framework for the miui port, it seems like most devs have moved on to new platforms.
> 
> Have folks given up on the x? Has motorola won with their never to be unlocked bootloader? (2nd init helped pave the way for a few roms, don't get me wrong)
> 
> ...


Follow some of the devs on twitter...DROID x is def. Not dead or dying..2nd init is booting on gb kernel so look for our fav roms to be ported soon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Stalled or died? It's never been better. CM7, OMGB, OMFGB, MIUI, Liquid, Chevy's rom. And there's still the og devs.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

The X is by no means dead. But if devs prioritize based on forum posts then development may have suffered some due to the overwhelming concerns of battery life and percentages, etc. These phones have computing power and functionality that exceeds the first couple laptops I owned. We are fortunate to get what we do from our little batteries. Lets pimp these phones out and see what they can do!


----------



## DjCalvin (Aug 4, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Stalled or died? It's never been better. CM7, OMGB, OMFGB, MIUI, Liquid, Chevy's rom. And there's still the og devs.


Yes we have the roms, when was the last the majority of these were updated though? June?

I agree with the next poster, battery life can be a killer of roms.

This topic was simply meant to be a question, I am not throwing any devs under the bus.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DjCalvin (Aug 4, 2011)

Libbydude said:


> The X is by no means dead. But if devs prioritize based on forum posts then development may have suffered some due to the overwhelming concerns of battery life and percentages, etc. These phones have computing power and functionality that exceeds the first couple laptops I owned. We are fortunate to get what we do from our little batteries. Lets pimp these phones out and see what they can do!


I thinks what I am mainly seeing, who knows, they are probably working on a super duper mega rom that will blow the pants off this device.

Yeah, I Do not miss my 386 laptop suitcase.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

Every rom that is been built people don't focus on the rom and what it can do. They always focus on battery life, that's all they care about. Why would you even build a rom when people are gonna complain that it sucks because the battery life is horrible. 
It isn't everyone though some people get really excited about the rom and the features and what it does for them in there daily life. My phone is a tool for me that helps me in my life. I am not stuck on battery life. 
It would be nice if the forums could have a section devoted to better life discussion for roms to make features easier read about and simplify rom selection. 
Cheers to the dev's that we do have.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## deathtrap (Aug 17, 2011)

DjCalvin said:


> Yes we have the roms, when was the last the majority of these were updated though? June?
> 
> I agree with the next poster, battery life can be a killer of roms.
> 
> This topic was simply meant to be a question, I am not throwing any devs under the bus.


ChevyNo1 just came up with an update two days ago, CM7 has nightlies. MIUI weeklies get ported every week by Framework43, and he and RevNumbers are actively working to port 2nd Init ROMs to the new GB kernel. 
However, I am concerned that Fab hasn't updated ApeX from RC2 in a while.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DjCalvin (Aug 4, 2011)

Battery life is different for everyone on every day. It's like benchmarks.. They should not be used solely to reccomend/or not recommended a rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

"deathtrap said:


> ChevyNo1 just came up with an update two days ago, CM7 has nightlies. MIUI weeklies get ported every week by Framework43, and he and RevNumbers are actively working to port 2nd Init ROMs to the new GB kernel.
> However, I am concerned that Fab hasn't updated ApeX from RC2 in a while.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You should follow @Bigxie so you don't have to be concerned. "@bigxie: I'm still around, but yeah, haven't been to the forums in a while, a little busy. Still hope to look at 602 this weekend though."


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

"DjCalvin said:


> While we have some awesome developers and some great roms for our phone.. Where have all the developers gone? With the exception of the crew in sturdy click, and framework for the miui port, it seems like most devs have moved on to new platforms.
> 
> Have folks given up on the x? Has motorola won with their never to be unlocked bootloader? (2nd init helped pave the way for a few roms, don't get me wrong)
> 
> ...


OP, I'm not sure why you feel this way man. I've never been more excited about owning my X than I am now. As others have stated, 2nd init has opened up doors that were locked for a long time, and now they are persistently working on getting it running on the GB kernel. You should get a twitter account and check out the chatter between the big hitters....you won't be concerned anymore.


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

Also, I believe "discussion" type threads like this are supposed to be posted in the general Droid X forum, not the "developer" forum. I was under the impression that this is where rom release threads and development discussion goes. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

"RageXmods said:


> Also, I believe "discussion" type threads like this are supposed to be posted in the general Droid X forum, not the "developer" forum. I was under the impression that this is where rom release threads and development discussion goes. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


I suppose one of the mods can move the thread if needed.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

"deathtrap said:


> ChevyNo1 just came up with an update two days ago, CM7 has nightlies. MIUI weeklies get ported every week by Framework43, and he and RevNumbers are actively working to port 2nd Init ROMs to the new GB kernel.
> However, I am concerned that Fab hasn't updated ApeX from RC2 in a while.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Where might I obtain this Chevy update?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to non dev. Lol. And the x.is deff winning right now more than ever. I talk to some of the big hitters here on our site. And there's deff even more awesomeness to come. Like everyone said the gb kernel is a huge thing that devs are working on right now


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes. I am taking all the Droid X Developers with me, and we are moving to Canada where we will only work on GSM phones and have free health care!


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Framework43 said:


> Yes. I am taking all the Droid X Developers with me, and we are moving to Canada where we will only work on GSM phones and have free health care!


Oh the horror the horror!!! Wont somebody please think of the children.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

"DjCalvin said:


> I thinks what I am mainly seeing, who knows, they are probably working on a super duper mega rom that will blow the pants off this device.
> 
> Yeah, I Do not miss my 386 laptop suitcase.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


386? You're dating yourself there friend! LOL! I wasn't even going that far back. I was referring to a circa 2000 thinkpad.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

"Framework43 said:


> Yes. I am taking all the Droid X Developers with me, and we are moving to Canada where we will only work on GSM phones and have free health care!


If you're gonna try to run you better set your sights farther than Canada! And I think you might be misinformed of the cost of their health care. LOL


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

"Framework43 said:


> Yes. I am taking all the Droid X Developers with me, and we are moving to Canada where we will only work on GSM phones and have free health care!


Damn you scuba steve


----------



## DjCalvin (Aug 4, 2011)

RageXmods said:


> OP, I'm not sure why you feel this way man. I've never been more excited about owning my X than I am now. As others have stated, 2nd init has opened up doors that were locked for a long time, and now they are persistently working on getting it running on the GB kernel. You should get a twitter account and check out the chatter between the big hitters....you won't be concerned anymore.


I'm not saying it is dead. Was just a question. I guess I'm Just used to everyone and their brother having a rom on a device that doesn't have a locked bootloader.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DjCalvin (Aug 4, 2011)

Libbydude said:


> 386? You're dating yourself there friend! LOL! I wasn't even going that far back. I was referring to a circa 2000 thinkpad.


Bah.. 2000 ibm laptops were not bad at all. I had one then as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DjCalvin (Aug 4, 2011)

RageXmods said:


> Also, I believe "discussion" type threads like this are supposed to be posted in the general Droid X forum, not the "developer" forum. I was under the impression that this is where rom release threads and development discussion goes. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Crap. Completely my fault. I should have Put this there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DjCalvin (Aug 4, 2011)

DjCalvin said:


> Bah.. 2000 ibm laptops were not bad at all. I had one then as well.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


My m700 was finally retired last year from its development duties.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

"DjCalvin said:


> Crap. Completely my fault. I should have Put this there.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No biggie man, just pointing it out for future reference . One of the great things about this site (among the many) is how clean the forums are. I'm all about discussion though....and don't fret, friend, the X will be around for sometime. It's still a very capable phone and because of 2nd init, the devs have something to work with now, more than ever.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

"DjCalvin said:


> Crap. Completely my fault. I should have Put this there.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


All good. I moved it for u


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd like to add the question. Is it just me, or does anyone feel as if the roms we've been seeing aren't ever being 'finished'?

I'm not a developer, I have no idea what goes in to creating/porting a rom, and I won't pretend to. I also understand that most dev's do this as a hobby and for fun, in their free time. But, sometimes I do feel as if it's sort of a.. "Hey I got this rom ported to the DX here ya go, kthxbye next rom omw". And we're all left with a buggy/incomplete rom that although we enjoy, is missing features/whatever.

This is definitely no bash on the dev's, I DO appreciate everything you guys have done and I think it's awesome that the X has been seeing as much love as it has recently. I guess maybe I'm just impatient/expect too much. Anyways, my .02? Lol.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"Libbydude said:


> Where might I obtain this Chevy update?


 http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/chevyno1/35096-rom-8-19-11-ssx-2-1-built-source-gb-2-3-5-a.html

Here's the thread.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

"mwaters33 said:


> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/chevyno1/35096-rom-8-19-11-ssx-2-1-built-source-gb-2-3-5-a.html
> 
> Here's the thread.


Thanks. I asked, then googled. Had it backwards. I am running omfgb. Been watching it closely. I like r2's style. A little hard to stick with cuz it's a little buggy. But damn good considering that he doesn't have an x. My favorite was liquid. But rev's 8-15 nightly is by far the smoothest 2nd Init rom I have run.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

With miui being able to customize Everything including using any launcher if the stock iphone look isn't for you I really can't see roms for a nearly outdated phone getting any better. My phone outperforms some of my friends newer phones so I'm happy.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

"mcp770 said:


> With miui being able to customize Everything including using any launcher if the stock iphone look isn't for you I really can't see roms for a nearly outdated phone getting any better. My phone outperforms some of my friends newer phones so I'm happy.


Does using a different launcher resolve the black text on black background issue?


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

deathtrap said:


> ChevyNo1 just came up with an update two days ago, CM7 has nightlies. MIUI weeklies get ported every week by Framework43, and he and RevNumbers are actively working to port 2nd Init ROMs to the new GB kernel.
> However, I am concerned that Fab hasn't updated ApeX from RC2 in a while.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


i'm following him on twitter and he has started development on RC3 or Final Build with the new GB .602 released from moto don't worry


----------



## aramiscrimson (Jul 1, 2011)

You also need to factor in the cross rom work fab has been doing lately. With justice and shuji so while I can't wait for apexrc3 there are plenty more to try


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Libbydude said:


> Does using a different launcher resolve the black text on black background issue?


No that still is part of the status bar not launcher, but I simply edit the theme i'm using in theme manager and customize just the status bar to a lighter background version for that.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

In my eyes, things are just getting started.
Once we have GB2ndInit it'll be balls to the walls for all the devs.
It's as close to an unlocked bootloader that we've seen and might ever see.

Stay optimistic and keep your eyes open!


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

Fab just updated Apex to. 602.

There may not be a rom a day but there are more options now than there has ever been for the DX. First TBH brought us gingerbread and gingerbread based roms from Liberty, apex, zombie stomped, and now DSX.

Don't forget it took almost a year of work by CVPCS to get a functional method that allowed the DX with its locked bootloader to experience roms truly based on AOSP. Until recently all the roms were based off of motorola blur. Then we had a flurry of new roms: cm7 nightlies, SSX has had two versions since it came out, liquid has had two versions, justice, OMFGB, and of course Miui which framework so kindly ports weekly. (oh and I almost forgot Moemod) All this in about 2-3months. A bit longer if you count the gingerbread arrival.

I. don't doubt that many of the developers are working on other devices as well. You can't stop progress and the new toys are exciting and have new capabilities, but I think the DX is getting more attention at this time than I ever hoped for when I got it @8months ago.

Kudos to all the developers, themers, modders, rommers etc!! And to all the users that support the development with their time in helping others and their contributions!!

Edit: forgot AOSP liberty, and Shuji rom

Thanks to some great forums too.!!


----------



## aliendroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't forget about Drew Garen, he pumps out roms like crazy


----------

